# cosmetic upgrades



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i can't think of anything to make my 200sx look a liitle flashier without spending over 100 bucks...can anyone give me some ideas of cheap ideas to get some looks, so far my car's stock except for tint. thanks a ton


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

lights, like cobra eyes, neon plates, antena, pinstripe lite (interior) etc.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

indiglo guages, ext. lights (xenons, cobra eyes, etc.), int. lights, new grill. under a hundred bucks is kinda hard but heres a few ideas some arent my favorite but its up to you.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

clear corners!!! for less than $30 its an awesome mod. u can do some painting on the interior. for like $5 for the paint, also on the wipers if u wanted to. shift knob, do-it-ur self vinyl wrap... etc..


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

clear corners and new grill


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

clear corners, hyperwhite bulbs , dome light , grill , led nozzle lights , etc


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

grab some cardboard, paint it, and make a body kit!  

Clear corners, painted interior (NPM has a good article on it for like $10-15), shift knob/boot, pedals, LED lights (if that's your thing), indiglow gauges (check ebay and Nis-Knacks), shoulder pads (yuck), grill (you can get a mesh one for cheap), neon, bulbs, and lots of stickers!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

lol man, shoulder pads are the [email protected](*&. Actually, I Love mine and will never take them off (I've had them for 3+ years). I don't like the looks of them as much as I liked the fact that when I got into my wreck -- they kept me from getting burned by my seatbelt (I mean the part that wasn't covered by the pad hurt for friggen 3 days.. but the part that was didn't hurt at all.. Seems worth it to me to have a little bit of tackiness for a lot of comfort)  Just my 2c  I'm serious though -- I had one wreck (my fault) and they kept me from getting majorly burned by the seatbelt, and then one where a lady hit me and it did the same thing.. I swear by them


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

LOL.....easy $100 upgrade....

1. Buy MOMO shoulder pads

2. Paint them w/ red interior paint

3. Wrap neon around the edges and place a couple of LEDs in the center

4. Stick a couple of metal spikes through it like the punk leather jackets (if you are looking for a more aggressive look to match your cardboard body kit)

5. Slap a type-R sticker on.

Instant 10+ hp!!


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

thanks all you guys for the ideas...how hard is it to put on a grill, what do you mean antenna, like oving it to the back of the car over the trunk? does the whole headlight/tail light have to come off to put clear corners in? what's a dome light?? too bad hubcaps don't fit on alloys... thanks again


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *thanks all you guys for the ideas...how hard is it to put on a grill, what do you mean antenna, like oving it to the back of the car over the trunk? does the whole headlight/tail light have to come off to put clear corners in? what's a dome light?? too bad hubcaps don't fit on alloys... thanks again *


grill isn't hard at all just snaps right out. you don't have to take the headlights out to change the corners, the corners have a screw on top and then pull them out. the dome light is the light that is on the inside roof of your car they have cool colored bulbs that are like ten bucks and you can have a cool colored glow inside


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

OOOOOHHHH, you got told by a girl! J/K Don't take that seriously, I think I need to PM NismoPrincess and brush up on some terms too!


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

what's a good price for a mesh grill? whats the difference between that and the stock grill? will there be a big appearance difference with the mesh? also, what do you guys think about the big NISSAN decals on the top of the windshields? think they look good or tacky? i dont know what stickers/decals to get since i have like no mods on my car yet and don't want to advertise something that sucks. thanks again


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I personally think the big windshield logos are tacky but that is a personal preference. It is really up to you, I enjoy having a couple of smaller decals to show off my upgrades but others would consider this 'ricey.' Just don't stick decals on your car when you don't actually have that company's product in your car. Otherwise you end up becoming the thousands of Civics w/ NOS and Type-R stickers on them and all they have is a POS muffler. Do whatever you want, your car is an expression of yourself, don't let others decide for you.

Most decals come w/ whatever product you buy but if you are searching, a good place is ebay.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I have seen the windshield banner look good and look bad. Personally, it's not my style; I'm more into the clean, understated look. Plus, I see 'em everywhere - "Powered By _____" on every other car on the street, or the classic "Fear This." But do what you want, don't do what we think is cool because the only person that has to enjoy your car is you.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *what's a good price for a mesh grill? whats the difference between that and the stock grill?*


Mesh grilles do completely change the appearance of you front end (sorry not the rear) , they look good IMO, If you do a good job. It can also make a nice car look bad, if you do a lousy job.(Yes you have to make it yourself, but before you ask how, use the SEARCH button.) (prices range from $2 APC mesh on Ebay, to $32 at Advance Auto Parts, a rotating saw piece $50 unless you already have one, and how ever much you value time, who knows, you might get to know yourself a little better!)


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

alright well i'm probably gonna make a custom white "200SX" decal for the top of my windshield...how do you guys think it will look, think it's worth it, or will it just be rice? thanks all


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> alright well i'm probably gonna make a custom white "200SX" decal for the top of my windshield...how do you guys think it will look, think it's worth it, or will it just be rice? thanks all


I think you should do whatever makes you happy. As long as you have the performance to back it up, I really don't care what people do to their cars. You could paint a picture of the Power Rangers on your hood for all I care.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

Power Rangers? Screw them, Ninja turtles all da way yo!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

where is a good site(s) to find cosmetic stuff for our cars?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

soon to be up and running hopfully.

www.liuspeedtuning.com


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

So far so good Liuspeed.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

not much on the liuspeed.com site yet...just a grill, anybody know of other sites??


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Probably the best sites to find cosmetic stuff is on eBay. Lots o' crap to be found. Also check speedandstyle, speedpeople, and nopi


----------

